# Stone Lake



## Panfisher (Sep 9, 2021)

Found my way to Stone lake in Century Florida on Tuesday. Had the place pretty much to myself.
I live in Pensacola and decided pass up The Buck and Bass for bait since they open at 8;30 am . Got to Century and the Florida bait shop was closed. Made my way to Flomaton Ala and their bait shop was open. No crickets just super skinny wigglers.
Got the kayak in the water and headed for a couple of brim beds I found the previous week.
I caught 4 big shell crackers and 4 big brim, Also caught 3 small bass and one decent one.
My kind of day off.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Panfisher said:


> Found my way to Stone lake in Century Florida on Tuesday. Had the place pretty much to myself.
> I live in Pensacola and decided pass up The Buck and Bass for bait since they open at 8;30 am . Got to Century and the Florida bait shop was closed. Made my way to Flomaton Ala and their bait shop was open. No crickets just super skinny wigglers.
> Got the kayak in the water and headed for a couple of brim beds I found the previous week.
> I caught 4 big shell crackers and 4 big brim, Also caught 3 small bass and one decent one.
> My kind of day off.


That's a good day for Stone Lake, in my experience


----------



## Panfisher (Sep 9, 2021)

DLo said:


> That's a good day for Stone Lake, in my experience


Oh ya pics


----------



## FLfishcatcher (Nov 26, 2018)

Thats a good day That lake is AKA bone lake. As in bone dry.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Best catch ive seen outta that lake …….lol - EVER!


----------



## Panfisher (Sep 9, 2021)

Week before did pretty good too


----------



## Panfisher (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Panfisher (Sep 9, 2021)

They around


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Well damn, I was thinking on going there this weekend, but now that I see you caught the last holdouts out, I'll head to Karick or Hurricane.
Nice mess tho.


----------

